
Patreon scraps new service fee and apologizes to users - tortilla
https://www.theverge.com/2017/12/13/16772556/patreon-drops-service-fee-plan-apology-update
======
JoshTriplett
[https://blog.patreon.com/updating-patreons-fee-
structure/](https://blog.patreon.com/updating-patreons-fee-structure/) is the
original source, rather than a news site just reporting on that source.

(Submissions of the original seem to be auto-killed, probably as part of
blocking "patreon.com" links. "blog.patreon.com" ought to be allowed.)

(EDIT: that seems to be fixed now; thanks to whoever fixed it.)

